# Craftsman tractor



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

http://providence.craigslist.org/grd/4119767755.html. Would these model craftsmans be a all around workhorse tractor?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

All depends what you mean "workhorse",you planning to attach snowblower..trailer hauling etc. etc. I would think unit maybe little light,again just depends.

$175.00 does sound like good deal..maybe little to good,check for oil leak,lose streering,roll it see if you here noise from tranny.


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral (Jun 5, 2012)

If I was near there I would SOO buy that! Oh, to own a classic like that!


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

Basically everything you said was my definition of workhorse Thomas lol so you think this tractor would be light ?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

If it was me I would look for one of the newer step through frame style, and a GT would be a plus. The newer ones have a label attached to the inside of the hood that tells you what kind of equipment it will operate snowthrower, push blade, etc.


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral (Jun 5, 2012)

Based on the body style, and the decals, I'd say it's a 1987 model yard tractor. They accepted various attachments (snow blower, tiller, etc.), and if you're not looking to plant a huge garden, but still want a small-but-powerful workhorse around the yard, it'd be perfect.


----------

